# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Địa chỉ quán ăn ngon ở Nha Trang - du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

Nha Trang, một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khách du lịch gần xa đặc biệt là các đôi uyên ương bởi những bãi biển yên bình và khí hậu mát mẻ suốt bốn mùa. Và chắc chắn chuyến du lịch của bạn sẽ cực kì thiếu sót nếu thiếu những đặc sản vùng biển Nha Trang Địa chỉ những quán ăn ngon sau đây sẽ là hành trang quan trọng trong chuyến du ngoạn của bạn tới Nha Trang đấy! 

*Bún Cá bà Năm Beo Chung Cư B2 Phan Bội Châu Nha Trang*

Trong rất nhiều những món đặc sản nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang , Bún cá Năm Beo là một địa chỉ khách du lịch không thể bỏ qua khi đến với thành phố biển Xinh đẹp. Thưởng thức món bún cá ở tại quán bà Năm Beo,ta bắt gặp một hương vị đậm đà, thơm ngon nhưng không tanh mùi cá biển. Tô bún cá của bà có vài miếng cá luộc,một vài con sứa biển,vài miếng chả chiên,nóng hổi,cùng với mùi thơm của hành ngò và cay nồng của ớt,tiêu. Bạn sẽ bất ngờ bởi mùi thơm, ngọt thanh đậm của nước dùng những miếng chả cá dai ngọt, và thịt sứa thật giòn cũng với đĩa rau sống thêm phần hấp dẫn.



Hương vị đậm đà, thơm ngon nhưng không tanh mùi cá biển
Địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Quán bún cá Loan nằm trên đường Ngô Gia Tự (ngã ba Trịnh Phong)

-Quán bún cá Mịn ở đường Bạch Đằng

-Quán bún lá- cá dằm ở số 6 Hàn Thuyên

-Quán số 23 Yết Kiêu

*Bò nướng lụi Lạc Cảnh 44 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm , Nha Trang*

Quán có nhiều món ăn như gà xối mỡ, cơm tay cầm, chả tôm nướng mía... nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là bò nướng. Bí quyết nằm ở khâu tẩm ướp gia vị mà chỉ một vài người trong gia đình nắm công thức và tuyệt đối không truyền ra bên ngoài. Thịt bò ướp bằng mật ong và có trên 10 loại gia vị chế biến riêng. Đặc biệt thịt xắt thành miếng vuông, vừa ăn. Khách tự nướng trên than hồng; Miếng thịt mềm cắn ngập đến tận chân răng. Ở Nha Trang còn nhiều chỗ bán món này với tên trong thực đơn là bò nướng lụi nhưng không có chỗ nào thơm ngon như ở quán này. Đặc biệt trong cẩm nang du lịch nước ngoài luôn có địa chỉ quán bò Lạc Cảnh.




Trong cẩm nang du lịch nước ngoài luôn có địa chỉ quán bò Lạc Cảnh.
Địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Bò Năm Quý trên Hương Lộ 14 - Vĩnh Ngọc

- Lẩu bò Cây Mận trên đường Nguyễn Công Trứ

- Lẩu bò 39B Lê Hồng Phong

- Bò kho bánh mì 5 Tăng Bặt Hổ

*Bún Bò 15B Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang*

Tuy không phải là đặc sản của Nha Trang, nhưng ai đã một lần ghé qua thành phố xinh đẹp này mà không thưởng thức một tô bún bò quả thật thiếu sót!

Nếu tô bún bò Huế khi ăn có thịt bò tái hay chả lụa "làm mặt", thì bún bò Nha Trang không có.  Điểm lôi cuốn của tô bún bò là rổ rau, xà lách, bắp chuối xắt ghém thật mỏng sợi, thêm ít giá cọng nhỏ và rau quế nguyên lá. Cái riêng nữa là nước mắm nêm vào, quán nào cũng có chén nước mắm đặc sệt ớt xiêm thái nhỏ với cái muỗng cà phê nhỏ xíu. Có lẽ thấy chén mắm... đã đời mà khách ăn mặn hay nhạt cũng phải nêm thêm, dù ít hay nhiều.



iểm lôi cuốn của tô bún bò là rổ rau, xà lách, bắp chuối xắt ghém thật mỏng sợi
Địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Othi 20 Phan Chu Trinh

Hải sản Gió Biển, đường Phạm Văn Đồng

Đồ hải sản tươi sống giá rẻ các bạn hãy ghé đến quán Gió Biển – số 10 Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú nối dài)-qua cầu Trần Phú khoảng 100m nhìn bên tay trái- quán vỉa hè nhưng ngồi cũng hay. Ở đây bán khá rẻ vì đây cũng là một trong những đầu mối thu mua hải sản có tiếng ở Nha Trang. Thực đơn ở đây khá đa dạng và phong phú, giá bình dân từ 15k- 45k/ dĩa; lẩu từ 55k đến 90k tùy loại. Bạn có thể tự tay lựa chọn và giao cho đầu bếp nấu.



Những món hải sản tươi ngon hấp dẫn
Muốn bình dân hơn nữa, bạn có thể lui lại vài chục mét, rẽ trái ngay đèn xanh đèn đỏ khi vừa xuống chân cầu Trần Phú (qua đường Tháp Bà), dọc theo con đường này có rất nhiều quán vỉa hè bán đồ hải sản rất phong phú về chủng loại và giá cả như các quán: Long Vũ- quán ốc Hiền; quán ốc Cây Dừa; quán hải sản Xuân Anh …… Nhưng các bạn chú ý ở đây thì ăn là chính, nhậu thì không nên.

Nếu muốn làm vài ly với bạn bè thì có thể lui lại thêm vài chục mét nữa, các bạn đi dọc theo đường bờ kè dưới chân cầu Trần Phú, có rất nhiều quán nhậu hải sản như Hoàng Long; quán Bền; Nha Trang quán ….. giá cả phải chăng, vị trí cũng khá đẹp.

Nếu túi tiền cho phép bạn ghé nhà hàng sang trọng thì vài địa chỉ sau đây có thể làm bạn hài lòng:

-Nhà hàng Việt Phố - 18 Lê Đại Hành

-Nhà hàng Seafood- Ngọc Trai- Vườn Xoài đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai

-Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương- Chiêu Anh- Hải Minh- ở khu 96 Trần Phú

-Nhà hàng Hải Đăng- Biển Ngọc- Thiên Phước ba nhà hàng này đi hơi xa (gần cuối đường Phạm Văn Đồng , nhưng cái hay là từ đây có thể ngắm thành phố Nha Trang rực rỡ ánh đèn vào ban đêm mà ít có nhà hàng nào có được)

*Bánh canh bà Thừa 55 Yersin, Nha Trang*:

Hết sớm thì nghỉ sớm, lại còn nghỉ nguyên cả ngày chủ nhật, không đón tiếp khách ân cần vội vã, không bàn ghế sang trọng,  trái lại  vẫn tấp nập khách tìm đến ăn. Đó chính là quán bánh canh bà Thừa.

Bánh canh Bà Thừa đựng trong chiếc tô độ chừng chỉ lớn gấp rưỡi cái chén ăn cơm, nên hầu hết người ăn đều ăn một lần hai tô mới vừa bụng. Tô nước dùng trong veo trong vương mùi cá biển, những sợi bánh canh nhỏ bằng nửa đầu đũa trắng màu bột gạo, vài miếng cá dằm nhỏ trắng màu cá tươi luộc chín. Điểm lên trên là hành hoa xắt thật nhuyễn.  Kèm theo bánh canh là chả các chiên được xắt thành từng thỏi hình thoi nhỏ bằng đầu ngón tay, một đĩa chỉ có mấy miếng, bên trên cho thật nhiều hành tây, miếng nào cũng sừn sực, ngọt lắm! Mà đúng điệu, bánh canh cá, chả cá phải ăn với ớt tươi xay, thật nhiều. Vừa ăn vừa há miệng hít hà, vừa đổ mồ hôi mẹ, mồ hôi con mới ngon. Mấy người khách quen của quán khuyên: Đến thật sớm, ăn thử bánh canh ruột cá. Ngon lắm!



Kèm theo bánh canh là chả các chiên được xắt thành từng thỏi
Địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Quán bánh canh Phúc 53 Vân Đồn

- Quán bánh canh 2 cá Nguyễn THị Minh Khai

- Quán bánh canh cô Hà 14 Phan Chu Trinh

- Quán bánh canh cô Lộc 30 Phan Chu Trinh

- Quán bánh canh số 4 Trần Thị Tính

- Quán bánh canh 42 Phan Đình Phùng

- Quán bánh canh ngay ngã 3 Thống Nhất + Bà Triệu

- Quán bánh canh Nguyên Loan + Bún cá 123 Ngô Gia Tự

- Quán bánh canh 37 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

- Quán bánh canh cua biển Phương Hạnh nằm ở A12 - Hoàng Hoa Thám

- Quán bánh canh 05/14 Tô Hiến Thành

*Nem nướng Vũ Thành An 25 Lê Lợi*

Thật là đáng tiếc nếu chuyến du lịch Nha Trang của bạn không có sự góp mặt của món nem nướng.  Ăn nem nướng Ninh Hòa tại Vũ Thành An sẽ thấy không có gì khác biệt từ quê gốc của nó cách Nha Trang 34 cây số. Cách chế biến, pha chế nước mắm, cũng đều theo cách của cả gần mấy chục năm nay.

Một phần nem nướng khá cầu kỳ gồm khoảng 6-8 miếng thịt băm lụi, cũng số lượng đó miếng bánh tráng chiên dòn. Ăn kèm với món nem chính là các loại rau. Rau ăn nem nướng không phức tạp, nhưng cũng có cả chục loại đủ mùi cay, chua, chát... Tùy theo mùa rau có thể được bày ra gồm: dấp cá, hẹ, húng quế, tần ô, xà lách, dưa leo, chuối chát, khế (hoặc xoài sống)... , có nơi có thêm dưa chua và hành chua. Đặc biệt là món nước chấm là loại nước lèo pha chế theo bí quyết riêng của quán. Bánh tráng không nhúng nước, bỏ rau vào, bỏ thịt lụi, bánh tráng chiên dòn vào, cuốn lại, chấm nước lèo mà ăn. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn nữa?



Một phần nem nướng khá cầu kỳ gồm khoảng 6-8 miếng thịt băm lụi
Các địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Quán Nem 25 Lê Hồng Phong

- Quán Nem Đặnh Văn Quyên 16B Lãn Ông

- Quán Nem Nhã Trang 39 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai

- Quán Nem Nhã Trang ngay chân cầu Bóng

- Quán Nem Ngọc Tiên 59 Lê Thành Phương

- Quầy Nem nướng cuỗn sẵn 50 Thống Nhất

- Quầy nem nướng cuỗn sẵn 178 Thông Nhất

*Bánh căn đường Lý Thánh Tôn(Chỉ bán vào buổi tối)*

Ăn bánh căn vào tiết trời se lạnh, quanh bếp lửa ấm nồng, người bán nhanh tay xoa dầu vào khuôn, quậy bột múc vào, đậy nắp, nở nắp, xúc bánh nhanh như múa... là một trải nghiệm thú vị không thể bỏ qua khi đến Nha Trang.

Khách ăn tới ngồi xung quanh, múc cho mình một chén nước chấm ưa thích (thường có hai loại : nước mắm ngọt và mắm nêm ăn kèm với đu đủ, su hào xắt lát vuông nhỏ. Có người ăn cả 2 thứ trên), thêm vào ít ớt xay cay cay và ... chờ tới lượt. Người bán cứ tiếp bánh xoay vần, người này một cặp bánh giá, người kia một cặp bánh có tóp mỡ, người nọ một cặp để giòn ... muốn ăn gì thì nói, 6 cặp đủ thì tính 2000 đ,... Khách đông, bánh thường mềm hơn, nóng hôi hổi, phải ăn chậm lại, nhâm nhi cặp bánh với mấy lát đu đu cay cay gìon giòn, vô cùng khoái khẩu. Ít khách, người bán để bánh giòn. Bánh dư thì xúc ra cái đĩa bên cạnh để khách xóm mua về cho em bé , người già... chỉ thích ăn nguội. Chén nước chấm bánh căn nhìn khá “vĩ đại”, không chỉ có nước mắm mà được pha thêm nhiều thứ để trở thành một thứ tương tự như nước sốt. Nước chấm không quá mặn, hơi ngòn ngọt để khách có thể húp.  Một chén mỡ hành với những miếng tóp mỡ giòn tan được dọn ăn chung với rau sống.



Nước chấm không quá mặn, hơi ngòn ngọt để khách có thể húp
 Địa chỉ tham khảo thêm:

- Đầu đường 2 - 4 bán buổi tối (ngay cử hàng điện tử Vi-P)

- Ngay ngã 3 Lê Thánh Tôn với Nguyễn Thiện Thuật ,ngay hẻm xóm nhà cháy (cô này đã được tham gia chương trình "Vượt Lên Chính Mình")

Bún thịt nướng :

- Quán bún thịt nướng 163 Hoàng Văn Thụ

- Quán bún thịt nướng , xào 3 Cô Bắc - Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

Ngoài ra ,Quán gỏi bò khô gần trường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi (đối diện khu liên cơ) bán cực ngon , riêng món tàu hủ đá thì phải gọi là tuyệt ...




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## hoacomay

Mâm xôi nhìn thích quá ^^

----------


## lunas2

cái món Bò nướng lụi Lạc Cảnh nhìn ngon quá

----------


## NHATRANGHOLIDAY

Thêm 1 địa chỉ này đáng quan tâm nè

*QUÁN ỐC 24 NGÔ ĐỨC KẾ*
0583.516214 & 01257127879 gặp Ms Phương 

Địa chỉ này rất phù hợp với những ai thích ăn các loại ốc biển và rất bình dân. Mặt hàng phong phú và được chế biến nhiều món hợp khẩu vị. Chính vì vậy quán này đã nơi lựa chọn của người Nha Trang. Thời điểm hiện tại quán chủ yếu phục vụ người địa phương vì du khách chưa biết đên. Nếu du khách nào có nhu cầu thì đến thưởng thức *Quán Ốc 24 Ngô Đức Kế* - 0583.516214 & 01257127879 gặp Ms Phương. Để ăn uống được quan tâm và có giá đảm bảo thì nên giới thiệu là khách hàng đi du lịch của Phi Tâm

*THÔNG TIN CÁC LOẠI ỐC* 
1. Ốc bươu
2. Ốc đắng
3. Ốc nhảy
4. Ốc hương
5. Shell: Hấp - nướng - xào
6. Ngêu hấp
7. Sò long
8. Sò Thái
9. Sò đá
10. Vẹm
11. Vẹm
12. Sò huyết
13. Sò dương
14. Cháo sò

----------


## hoanghanh

Ăn hải sản sống và tươi ở Nha Trang thì bạn không thể bỏ qua địa chỉ " Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai - 75 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai".
Ở đây hải sản được trưng bày ngay tại hồ hải sản, các bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn cho mình món hải sản mà mình ưng ý. Ở đây giá cả phù hợp và phong cách phục vụ của nhân viên luôn làm vừa lòng cả những vị khách khó tính nhất.
Các bạn thử ghé qua một lần xem sao.

----------


## hcpro

Ngon vậy, nhưng nghe nói đắt lắm, hic hic

----------


## andynguyen

Nha Trang nhiều món ngon nhỉ... thèm quá đi

----------


## quanghuy00

quá đã nhìn tô bún cá thèm quá trời luôn

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn thèm quá, đang đói. Không biết ở Hà Nội có những món này không nhỉ?

----------

